# Function keys send many key codes



## Markand (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

I'm running 8.0-STABLE on my laptop, and I have many troubles with the
functions keys (brightness does not work) and some other keys like
fn-key + f3 (usually XF86WWW) sends the XF86WWW keycode AND sends also
the F3 code and that's a real problem since some applications use
F1,2,3,...,12 keys.

For exemple fn-key - f9 must sens XF86AudioMute, it does but also does
the F9 key, look :


```
FocusOut event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x1400001,
   mode NotifyGrab, detail NotifyAncestor

FocusIn event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x1400001,
   mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor

KeymapNotify event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
   keys:  22  0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
          0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0

KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x1400001,
   root 0x116, subw 0x0, time 298861, (232,-53), root:(234,285),
   state 0x10, keycode 75 (keysym 0xffc6, F9), same_screen YES,
   XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
   XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:
   XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x1400001,
   root 0x116, subw 0x0, time 298861, (232,-53), root:(234,285),
   state 0x10, keycode 75 (keysym 0xffc6, F9), same_screen YES,
   XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
   XFilterEvent returns: False
```
The weird thing is that fn-f11 and fn-f12 (volume up and volume down)
sends only the good keycode without the F11 and F12 keycode.

So for the moment I don't know if it's only a X.org problem or a
problem linked to the ACPI since the fn-key is probably associated to
the ACPI. However this does not happens on Linux.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Markand (May 2, 2010)

Solved by the last Xorg updates 7.5


----------

